# ARK SNOWs (HELP/ROOKI)



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess you could say I am a little out of place on the ND website! I am from a small town (Paragould/Brookins/big lake) in Arkansas! First of all, I want thank you boys for giving me a few tips on how to kill these d___ snows and blues... The duck hunting has sucked over the past three years and we are now looking for other means of shooting/killing. I live about two hours from what is called the "duck capital of the world", STUTTGART!l Let me tell ya, ARKANSAS is not what it is made out to be! 5yr ago I would tell you it couldn't get any better. Ducks Unlimited/weather has caused some major problems in this part of the world!

Second of all, I am going to say few things that an experienced snow goose hunter may make him cringe! This is my first year of hunting the white beast! I bought 500 RAGS! I have read your emails and how the experienced hunters have different opions on decoys! I got so tired of not killing/very few, ducksI.. I am making the leap into the white world!

I was in Dexter,MO last week trying to kill a few snowS over my sorry rags! We put up in a wheat field that they had been hitting for a few days! The temp was 8 degrees, wind chil/- 6 degrees! As the sun came up we had three tornados upon us! THE MOST INCREDIBLE HUNT I HAD BEEN IN YEARS! WE ENDED UP KILLING 19 JUV's THE FIRST DAY, AND 2 THE SECOND! I know you experienced boys are laughing! I AM HOOKED! I BOUGHT A ELE CALL FROM GOOSEGRINDER A FEW WEEKS AGO, well worth the money!

AS YOU HAVE READ THIS LONG EMAIL IT HAD A PURPOSE! I PLAN TO BUY ABOUT 300-500 NORHTWINDS THIS YEAR, SAME NEXT YEAR! I AM GOING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO HUNT THESE DAMN THINGS! I SAW WHERE YOU COULD MAKE YOUR OWN! IS IT WORTH THE TIME FOR ME MAKE THEM! l DONT MIND THE WORK! IS THE QUALITY THERE WHEN IT GETS NASTY???? HELP!I am a ROOKIE!

SnowsARE ON THE WAY BACK, BY THE THOUSANDS! GOOD LUCK! KILL EVERYTHING SITE! SORRY FOR THE LONG "ROOKIE EMAIL"! I KNOW THEIR ARE A FEW BOYS THAT SHOW NO MERCY! BREAK ME DOWN, TEACH ME! THE GEESE WILL BE THAT MUCH SMARTER WHEN THEY GET TO YOU! HEE HEE HEE!!!!

LOOKING TO BUY NORHTWINDS! IF ANYONE CAN HELP A ROOKIE OUT IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED!

BURNY/NATE/SWMAN(ROOKIE)


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

I live in Arkansas too and hunt around Stuttgart...where do you hunt?


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I hunt in Southeast Missouri and N.E. Arkansas! I live in Paragould. The duck hunting has sucked over the past few years and looking for a new past-time! You said you live in ARK so you know the snows and blues are here to stay, EVERY YEAR! When you get frustrated you will do whatever it takes to get back to the good old days!


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I sent the email and did not answer your queston! I hunt around Blytheville, jonesboro, Caruthersville (mo), and Dexter(MO)! Sorry!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh well I hunt on the border of Lonoke and Prarie...its not bad-we've had our good days and our bad. The most we killed this year was 42 in one day. But that was almost a new record. And as far as the snows, we drive by the Hildabran rest area and there are usually thousands just sitting there, and in the morning at about 9 or so they get up and move north somewhere to roost then come back in the evening. I was going to try and decoy them or when they get up and come back maybe kill a few low flyers. Sometimes we see feilds full of snows and jsut ask the farmer if he will let us shoot them. What do you do?


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I will be the first to tell you this is my first year of trying to decoy snows and blues! The landowners in this area have no problem with the Snow goose hunter! I want to consider myself and good duck hunter! I consider myself a "ROOKIE" snow goose hunter! I learned the basics off this website! I hunt over a bunch of rags and consider myself lucky!This time next year I will have 500-1000 northwind windsocks! The boys on this website will tell you that you have to be where they want to be! You hear them say they are scouting fields out he ying-yang! I have had alittle success over rags but cannot wait until I get the northwinds!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well i havent hunted over rags yet. If i have some sucess with that ill probably invest more money into this sport because the duck hunting over the past 3 years or so has been soo pitiful, we get brored sittin around doin a whole lotta nothin!! So i think im gunna give snow'in a try and kill some. Did you have much sucess over rags and baloons?


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

I am like you! I am looking for other means of shooting! I am sick of wasting my time not killing anything. The days I have hunted I have had wind so did not put out many balloons! If you are like me and wanting to get started in this mess. The few days I had balloons out really did not notice a difference at all. I mainly get to hunt on the weekends! I have a 14 month old so I have to go whenever I get a chance! Both the days that I got to hunt were sunny! All that work for a sunny day hunt is not what you want to do. But if you like to hunt. You have to take the good with the bad! I lived in Missouri and was raised on Canadians! The big issue with them is being loud, and the quality of decoys! The TEXAS RAG is pitiful! I plan to, over the years, have a spead of 1000 windsocks! I will mix in a few rags for the numbers. But reading the articles on this web-site it is also a quality decoy issue. I have heard/read nothing but good things on the northwind windsocks! I just read above that I wrote you I only hunted two times. I only hunt two times using balloons! I think it could add movement to your spread! But, spending 150 bucks on helium is alittle high! This is a learning process for me, tough. I always told myself I would not hunt these birds! I have had one good hunt and feel in love! If during duck season next year it is as bad as the past I will hunt snows! The thing about it they are coming in groves, every year! Unless something changes I think this is going to be the only way to kill day in, and day out! I know it is alot of work but the potential is there. Like I said in earlier emails. I am a "ROOKIE" at this game! It may take a few years to figure it out! I think the state of Missouri has taken over the duck capital of the world!


----------



## 8ptduck (Feb 13, 2004)

I am going down to your state this week to visit an Uncle and maybe try to pop a couple of the white wonders. A couple of you fellows talked about finding them in a field and asking the farmers to jump them. My question is, are the farmers receptive to letting hunters on? Thanks


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yes most of them want them off their wheat feilds...infact just this morning we asked a farmer if we could hunt and he said if you can get out there than shoot all you want....we jumped up upon about 5,000 that were just a little out of our range but we still brought down 11!


----------

